# Tastatur mit abnehmbarem Ziffernblock



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Ahoi zusammen.

Auf meiner Suche nach einer Tastatur, die es erlaubt den Ziffernblock abzunehmen damit die Buchstabentasten mittig vor dem Körper postiert werden können, bin ich bisher nur auf die Sidewinder X6 gestoßen ( Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals ). Mir stellen sich nun die Fragen,
- ob es nicht auch eine günstigere Variante gibt
- ob die Sindewinder X6 generell zu empfehlen ist
- ob es sonst spieletaugliche Alternativen gibt (z.B. Tastatur ohne Block, Block separat kaufen).

Wer mir bei der Beantwortung der Fragen helfen kann dem sei gedankt. 

Schönen Gruß,
der schwarze Quader


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. September 2011)

Die Sidewinder X6 ist absolut empfehlenswert, du solltest vor dem Kauf nur mal Probetippen, ob dir die Tasta auch wirklich zusagt!


----------



## s|n|s (4. September 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> - ob es sonst spieletaugliche Alternativen gibt (z.B. Tastatur ohne Block, Block separat kaufen).



cherry G84-4100 die PS/2 version gibts unter 50,-€ USB adapter gibts für 1€ bei amazon
usb version

ab 70€:
- KBC Poker im deskthority gruppenkauf, wenn er noch läuft   EDIT: läuft noch
- PLU ML-87 - import über ebay -
- noppoo choc mini -  import über ebay - 
- filco majestouch 2 tenkkeyless - ab 130€ bei keyboardco.com - 

preis unbekannt
- warten in europa noch auf cm storm

alles mechanische tastaturen. einzige mit deutschem layout filco und cherry g84.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Die Cherry-Tastatur scheidet für mich wohl aus, da ich dieses Layout nicht so sehr mag. Die von CMStorm hingegen sieht sehr verlockend aus. Ist da etwas zum Erscheinungstermin bekannt?

Und den Begriff "spieletauglich" muss ich wohl noch einmal genauer definieren. Aktuell spiele ich noch mit einem acht Jahre alten "Logitech Access Keyboard". Meine Ansprüche sind also etwas niedriger als der Begriff zunächst vermuten lassen dürfte. ^^


----------



## s|n|s (4. September 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Die von CMStorm hingegen sieht sehr verlockend aus. Ist da etwas zum Erscheinungstermin bekannt?



nein. warten dürfte zu lange dauern.



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Und den Begriff "spieletauglich" muss ich wohl noch einmal genauer  definieren. Aktuell spiele ich noch mit einem acht Jahre alten "Logitech  Access Keyboard". Meine Ansprüche sind also etwas niedriger als der  Begriff zunächst vermuten lassen dürfte. ^^


 
ähnlich "gaming optimiert" ist die cherry und die PLU ML-87. Mehr halten die Noppoo und die Filco aus. Stichwort N-Key Rollover. Ich hab von beiden Arten eine und habe beim Zocken bislang keinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Selbstgemoddete Skeleton cherry für 20,-€. Vielleicht für den Übergang. Davon hab ich eine. nur ungemoddet. Ähnlich gibts die hier noch: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Raptor-Gaming/K1/57582/?
Schon kompaktern als der Rest mit Numpad.


----------



## OctoCore (4. September 2011)

sieht aus wie 'ne Raptor K1 im grauen Bürokleidchen (ungemoddetes Modell).


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die beiden Modelle tatsächlich baugelich sind, OctoCore, ich würde darauf sogar wetten. Verkehrt sind die beiden Dinger auf jeden Fall nicht, immerhin 7 cm Ersparnis in der Breite, verglichen mit meiner aktuellen Tastatur. Alle bisherigen Modelle sind dabei leider deutlich teurer als erwartet. Da werde ich wohl mal die Augen offen halten oder aber den Kauf nach hinten schieben müssen. Die Ergonomie muss sich hier dem Budget geschlagen geben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. September 2011)

Ich schließe mich s|n|s an: Filco Tenkeyless The Keyboard Company - Product search + Handballenauflage The Keyboard Company's FKBPRM/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Compact Keyboards
Wenn der Zehnerblock The Keyboard Company's FKB22MB - Filco Majestouch, TenKeyPad, Tactile Action Numberpad dennoch mal benötigt werden sollte, wird dieser einfach dazu gestellt 
Welchen Switch (*Black*, *Blue*, *Brown*) bevorzugst Du?


----------



## gh0st76 (5. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> sieht aus wie 'ne Raptor K1 im grauen Bürokleidchen (ungemoddetes Modell).


 

Die Raptor K1 ist so gesehen nur eine umgelabelte Cherry. Nur das bei Raptor halt noch der sinnlose USB Hub verbaut ist der so gut wie nichts taugt.


----------



## marcel-93 (6. September 2011)

Hi

Ich habe eine Sidewinder  x6 und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen. Man kann den abnehmbare Ziffernblock  im Spielemodus komplett nach eigenen Wünschen mit Funktionen belegen ( sehr nützlich z.B. bei MMORPGs ). Das P/L-Verhältnis ist sehr gut.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. September 2011)

Danke noch für die Links, brennmeister. Bei den Preisen muss ich mir das aber wirklich noch einmal überlegen. Sowohl mein Budget als auch meine Ansprüche lassen mich da zu deutlich günstigerem tendieren. Scheint, dass die Sidewinder doch noch am ehesten für mich geeignet ist. Was meinst Du nebenbei mit Switch? Kann Dir da nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. September 2011)

Die *Black Switches* geben dem Benutzer einen stetigen Widerstand  auf der kompletten Anschlagsstrecke. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass  unbeabsichtigt Nachbartasten mitgedrückt werden ist so sehr gering. Das  macht die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Black Switches besonders  fürs rasante Computerspielen und ähnliches geeignet. Man benötigt  allerdings auch etwas Kraft in den Fingern. Die Majestouch Profi  Tastatur mit Black Switches erkennt man an den roten LEDs. 

Die *Brown Switches* sind leichter zu drücken und haben nur vor  dem Anschlagspunkt einen fühlbaren Widerstand. Sie sind daher für  besonders schnelles Tippen geeignet. Die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur  mit Brown Switches erkennt man an den blauen LEDs. 

Die *Blue Switches* können ebenfalls mit wenig Kraft ausgelöst  werden. Am Anschlagspunkt spürt man aber nicht nur einen Widerstand  sondern hört auch ein deutliches Klickgeräusch. Das vermittelt ein  ähnliches Tippgefühl wie beim legendären IBM Model M. Die Filco  Majestouch Profi Tastatur mit Blue Switches erkennt man an den grünen  LEDs.

Quelle: getdigital.de *- *Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Produktbeschreibung


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. September 2011)

@ *SchwarzerQuarder*:
Nachfolgende Zitate von Yoda/Star Wars:
'_Entscheiden Du Dich musst._'
'_Du darfst niemals vergessen: Deine Wahrnehmung bestimmt deine Realität!_'
Du wirst wahrnehmen, dass Qualität seinen Preis hat und es sich lohnt, doch noch etwas zu sparen, um sich dann was Richtiges zu leisten.
Lasse Dich von billigen -*schwarzen*- Tastenbrettern nicht in Versuchung führen!
'_Ist die dunkle Seite stärker?' - 'Nein. Nein... nein. Schneller, leichter, verführerischer._'
Wie wirst Du Dich entscheiden...
'_Schwer zu sehen, in ständiger Bewegung die Zukunft ist._'
Es steht zu befürchten, dass Du Dich nach dem Kauf mit dem auserwählten Tastenbrett 'rumärgerst.
'_Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite. Furcht führt zu Wut, Wut führt zu Hass, Hass führt zu unsäglichem Leid._'

Jedenfalls habe ich 'ne (lange) Weile auf meine beiden FILCO's gestrickt und bin glücklich und zufrieden mit den beiden (*Blue* & *Brown* Switches) Tastenbrettern. Nie wieder Rubberdome!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. September 2011)

Ich frage mich immer noch, woher diese beinahe religiöse Verehrung der Mechas herkommt!
Auch Rubberdomes bieten für ihren Preis ein gutes Produkt!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. September 2011)

An dieser Stelle die Frage, ob sich Dir die Vorzüge einer mechanischen Tastatur nicht erschließen _können_ oder _wollen_ 
In (D)einem eigenen Thread wurde dies bereits ausführlich diskutiert. 
Wenn ich Deine Aussage ergänzen darf: "Auch Rubberdomes bieten für ihren Preis _temporär_ ein gutes Produkt!" Zumindest so lange, bis der-/bzw. diejenige eine _Mech_ ausprobiert hat...


----------



## ph1driver (7. September 2011)

Warum nicht ein Compact Keyboard? Dann muss man den Numblock ja nicht abnehmen. habe mich für das Mad Catz (Saitek) Eclipse Litetouch entschieden, und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Tasten sind schön Knakkig straff, und leise beim schreiben.

Habe hier auch Bilder davon : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-her-eure-eingabegeraete-112.html#post3391800

Ist gerade einmal 40cm breit.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle die Frage, ob sich Dir die Vorzüge einer mechanischen Tastatur nicht erschließen _können_ oder _wollen_


Da fällt mir nur einer ein:
Längerlebig!


> In (D)einem eigenen Thread wurde dies bereits ausführlich diskutiert.


Da machen wir dann weiter!


> Wenn ich Deine Aussage ergänzen darf: "Auch Rubberdomes bieten für ihren Preis _temporär_ ein gutes Produkt!" Zumindest so lange, bis der-/bzw. diejenige eine _Mech_ ausprobiert hat...


Das hab ich ja mit der beinahe religiösen Verehrung gemeint...


----------



## sandman85 (7. September 2011)

Hab ebenfalls die Sidewinder X6 und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Allerdings hab ich vor ca einem Monat nichtmal 35€ dafür gezahlt...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. September 2011)

Ahh, da geht mir ein buntes Licht auf. Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen. Dass Qualität ihren Preis hat denke und propagiere ich im Übrigen selber regelmäßig. Gleichzeitig gibt es aber eben auch die Definition der Qualität in Abhängigkeit von den Bedürfnissen des Kunden. Soll in diesem konkreten Fall heißen: Sicherlich würde ich den Unterschied auch noch merken und mitunter zu lieben lernen. Jedoch finde ich momentan zu wenig Zeit zum spielen, als dass große Vorteile in diesem Bereich schwer wiegen könnten. Hinzu kommt, dass ich zudem "nur" ehrgeizig und nicht professionell spiele (um es mal etwas schwammig auszudrücken). Und abschließend gibt es noch andere Bereiche, die nach dem begrenzten Mittel Geld verlangen und höhere Priorität besitzen. Sprich: Ein technisch weniger ausgereiftes und somit objektiv "weniger qualitatives" Gerät würde momentan meine Ansprüche eher befriedigen.

Von daher vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge, Meister Yoda, aber ich werde wohl dem Luke Skywalker ähnlich erst einmal meinen eigenen Jünglingsweg stoplern müssen. Der Luke hat ja später auch noch alles richtig gemacht, also nur keine Sorge, die ganzen Tipps waren nicht umsonst. Die Rahmenbedingungen müssen nur noch reifen. DAs Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof. Dafür gibts ja auch My Little Pony. ;D

Gruß,
der schwarze Quader


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

Padawan *SchwarzerQuader*, Deinen Weg suchen und finden Du musst! (Yoda) Eine Mech ist eine elegante Waffe aus zivilisierten Tagen (Obi Wan, Episode IV) einer IBM Model M. Die Buckling Spring-Technologie hat den Sprung durch die Lichtmauer in die Neuzeit (2011 NSY) nicht geschafft. Das Imperium lässt auf Kamino in den CHERRY Fabriken zigtausende von Mikrosoldaten -äh- Switches herstellen und überschwemmt die Galaxis damit. Immer mehr Mitglieder der Rubberdome-Allianz verfallen dieser ultrapräzisen Mechanik und sind unrettbar verloren...
Möge die Mech-Macht mit uns sein


----------

